# Water for aquarium - dehumidifier water?



## karaim (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi. I am setting up my aquarium. I was wondering what water I should be using, and what are the parameters of the water that I should be looking for.

I have a dehumidifier in my house. I was wondering if it is safe to use dehumidifier water?

What about tap water? I live on Long Island in NY - not sure what the water contains.

What should I be looking for in the water? Chlorine (or lack thereof) and what else?

Thanks for the help?


----------



## DM (Sep 2, 2008)

dehumidifier water? That's very interesting. I wouldn't generally consider that safe. But... damn that's interesting. 

The reason I wouldn't consider it safe is because, along with moisture, it pulls dirt, pollen, carcinogens, pathogens and other nasty things out of the air. 

Tap is really no good because there aren't many solutions that can pull out ALL of the heavy metals and additives and byproducts of processing. 

You can use solutions that remove chlorine and chloramine along with whatever other junk that product claims to remove, then leave your tank running for 8-14 weeks while it cycles but I still wouldn't trust it. 

I have also had really bad results with distilled water... it's not all created equally. Bite the bullet and buy RO/DI from your LFS.


----------

